# Hello to all



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi everyone. This is (still trying to squeeze in one more spring day!) my first season snowboarding, I had been in snow once in my 29 years and now I’m hooked. I live in San Jose with my future wife (who also rides now) and we’ve had a pretty fun and busy season! 

Our first trip was MLK weekend at Squaw Valley, which was a ton of fun gambling all night and snowboarding all day! I went home and went board shopping the next day

Next we hit Bear Valley, which was a good place to learn with the short runs, but the staff wasn’t very nice at all. 

After that, we did a big trip up to Mt. Hood in Oregon, which was fantastic! Two days of fun with great trails! 

Northstar at Tahoe was my first time in the falling powder and it was insane!!! Had a great time with a friend of mine really attacking the Blue’s for the first time. 

I spent Easter at Kirkwood, and the way the terrain hooks together was great, and the folks on the mountain and running it were great.

Heavenly was OK. Never mind that my switch rail slide ended badly and put me into the Doc’s office. But I’m healed now. 

Next year, I’m planning zakk’s Great Northern Adventure. My goal is to ride in California (Sierra at Tahoe), Oregon (Mt. Hood), Washington (Crystal Mountain) and British Columbia (Whistler-Blackcomb) over 15 day next Christmas. I’m really excited for the road trip! My fiancée and I also like cycling, camping, and sushi just about anywhere. 

So just stopping in and saying “hi” to all!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, glad to hear that you had such a great season. I have to say that you did a lot for your first season, thats great.

Well I hope you find the forum to be a community.

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

What a fantastic first season you had. You area way ahead of me. I made the trip out to Heavenly last month (slightly longer journey than yours! ;-) ). I had a great time and can't wait to organise a return trip. I hear the cost of living in San Jose is very high... well, according to the SF city tour guide!


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, yes, it was a busy season, and if I'd landed that rail, it would have been better, but the Doc's had me out for 3 weeks. Got clearance to swim yesterday so making progress. Stil hope to make it out one more time


----------

